# DirecTV keeps sending me the wrong receiver



## gadgetgrrll (Dec 30, 2001)

Hi all - 
I'm having an issue and wanted to see if anyone else was having the same problem. Last Friday, I spoke to DTV and managed to get the $99 upgrade deal for the new TiVo. However, when I opened the box today, it was an HR-24.

After an hour on the phone, the CSR today got the HR-24 cancelled and a new order placed and I've called FedEx to come pick up the DirecTV receiver. Just a bit ago, but the order referenced a DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR. I called customer service to double-check and she assures me a TiVo is on its way to me, but she referenced it as an MVR receiver. Isn't MVR related to multi-room viewing? I don't have multi-room viewing and didn't think the new TiVo was compatible with that.

Just trying to find out why this continues to happen and if anyone else has experienced this and has any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I ordered mine through the web site. It clearly stated it was the TiVo model and it arrived the next day. But I didn't try to wheedle them out of a discount.

If she said MVR or MRV, you are again getting the wrong thing.


----------



## gadgetgrrll (Dec 30, 2001)

stevel said:


> I ordered mine through the web site. It clearly stated it was the TiVo model and it arrived the next day. But I didn't try to wheedle them out of a discount.
> 
> If she said MVR or MRV, you are again getting the wrong thing.


Thanks! I appreciate the reply. I've been a customer since 97 so there was really no 'wheedling' involved.  But, I didn't try using their site. I might have to try that next and just call to see if they'll credit me for the remainder.


----------



## ShakesSoCA (Mar 11, 2003)

Three weeks and four orders later, directv keeps shipping their DVR the HR24. I'm about to give up.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone complained to TiVo about these scenarios? I'm not saying these are "bait and switch", but it certainly has that feel to it, and this could be an issue that TiVo needs to address with them within the in-place agreements.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

What exactly are you folks asking for? You should ask for the THR22 model. If you just say "send me the TiVo", the CSRs may consider that generic. Or just order online.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel your pain. three tech trips in 4 days and the fifth finally got it right. Many hours on the line with "customer support" trying to get the order right. The problem was the order was being saved as Direct Tv HD DVR so the tech would read that on the work order, load it up and come on over. Directv would NOT drop ship a box no matter how much I pleaded.

Through the whole ordeal the Directv customer site would display the order correctly. They have a bug in their system. This was noted by three supervisors. If you have a problem once escalate to a supervisor (or retention).

The good news is I love my new TIVO box after waiting years and years and hacking together old SD boxes to keep it going. I miss the 30 second skip but it's not a huge deal to us. We don't care too much about HD so we have tons of room and the network connection is really simple for a change. We are very happy with the box yet still irritated with "customer service".

On their end the box has been discounted to zero, we got a new dish (other was 10 years old) and they took 10 off a month for 6 months to keep me calm as we were seriously considering comcast or FIOS instead of satellite.

The best part is that the lifetime tivo service I bought for 240 in 2002 is still working. Best $$$ I spent.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

stevel said:


> What exactly are you folks asking for? You should ask for the THR22 model. If you just say "send me the TiVo", the CSRs may consider that generic. Or just order online.


Cannot speak for other posters but my order online showed on my end as the tivo but on the work order and customer service end as directv hd dvr. I went through 6 orders this way. It's more than a CSR not knowing what to order.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> Has anyone complained to TiVo about these scenarios? I'm not saying these are "bait and switch", but it certainly has that feel to it, and this could be an issue that TiVo needs to address with them within the in-place agreements.


I complained and spent hours on the line. They would place the order and something in their system would convince their system that it was the directv HD dvr and not the tivo unit. I had six orders placed and canceled. Finally got to the point where I would ask the tech (they would not let me self install) that if he did not have a tivo box with him to not bother coming. The techs are not allowed to leave anything with you that they did not sell you or is on the work order. It was a supremely awful experience.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Ah, I guess it is more complicated, with more points of failure, when a service call is required (to install a dish, for example).


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

It's a mystery to me how this company keeps winning customer service awards. I guess the cable industry is just that bad.


----------



## gadgetgrrll (Dec 30, 2001)

billux said:


> I complained and spent hours on the line. They would place the order and something in their system would convince their system that it was the directv HD dvr and not the tivo unit. I had six orders placed and canceled. Finally got to the point where I would ask the tech (they would not let me self install) that if he did not have a tivo box with him to not bother coming. The techs are not allowed to leave anything with you that they did not sell you or is on the work order. It was a supremely awful experience.


I have had the same exact experience and I have started to feel it's a bait and switch and here's why. After Stevel mentioned he had ordered online with no issue, I asked the CSR to just cancel my existing order, yet leave the $100 credit that resulted in my $99 upgrade. Once he did that, while he stayed on the phone, I used their website to order the receiver. Today, one day after I placed the order, I have a TiVo. Something fishy is going on. The CSR's were all very helpful and seemed genuinely confused why this was happening. So, there's some back-end process that is either broken or set to discourage migrations to TiVos.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't think it's anything "fishy". Just poor training. The THR22 HD Tivo hasn't even been available for one month yet, so CSRs are still learning the ropes.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would certainly hope so. 

However, I would expect that the agreement between the parties include that the requisite CSR training is complete and effective. It likely has been completed, but it is clearly not yet effective. With that knowledge, TiVo could help push for increased training.


----------



## rogersba (Nov 21, 2004)

As another data point, I ordered an upgrade to HD along with a THR-22 over the phone. The installer showed up with a regular DVR. When the installer called back to his local HQ, he said they probably wouldn't have them for another 20 days and that I should try rescheduling then.

Now, they couldn't install the new dish due to mounting complications, so all my SD gear is still in place. In fact, the installer was very professional about everything. I'm going to call and express my displeasure at a CSR for their supply chain failure.


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

I now have 4 DirecTV Plus HD DVRs sitting in boxes in my office and still no Tivo DirecTV unit. DirecTV has finally acknowledged a problem after 2 weeks of this complete nonsense going through the same story over and over again because you can not speak to the same person twice. Each customer service rep was nice and tried to be accommodating, but each thought they could fix the problem by placing the order for the Tivo unit. 
Just to make matters worse, each time the order was placed for the new unit, my Nomad service would get disconnected. This would require another phone call to customer service with another 30 minute explanation and wait to get it reactivated. No one can explain why this occurs, but it is very consistent.

I have at least 6 hours invested in phone time with Directv on this issue. 

Now, I await an email from a Supervisor letting me know they will soon ship me the Tivo my wife is waiting for. Until then, I can stare at the stack of Directv DVRs in my office.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

gtadell said:


> ....
> Just to make matters worse, each time the order was placed for the new unit, my Nomad service would get disconnected. ....


That's a puzzler. You do know that Nomad doesn't work with the THR22 Tivo?


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> That's a puzzler. You do know that Nomad doesn't work with the THR22 Tivo?


Yes. I have 2 Directv DVRs as well. Love the Nomad service.


----------



## scamp (Jun 27, 2002)

So the DirecTV installer showed up today with no Tivo and the regular DirecTV DVR. My wife told him that we ordered the Tivo and he said no problem I have a ton of them at my shop. So I called DirecTV to make sure they weren't going to try to change the price after their mistake and was told that they are just switching orders because "Most people don't know the difference and we are running low on the Tivo's so we just sent him with a regular DVR. We'll have to ship him a Tivo to install" I tell her he told my wife he has Tivo's at his ship and can run back and get one to which she told me "That won't work because it show's a Direct TV DVR on the order" The installer said he'd just install the Tivo and DirecTV can deal with what happened later. Granted the customer service rep probably didn't know what she was talking about and just wanted to get me off the phone but it really sent me into a bit of a rage. After I calmed down I called them back and got it sorted out but it was about as bad of customer service as I've ever seen which is why we left comcast 12 years ago.


----------



## BadazzZ06 (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess I'm not alone with this problem.

Ordered the TiVo last week, and even though the rep tried to convince me to get a DTV DVR instead of the TiVo, I insisted on the TiVo.

Installer shows up Monday as scheduled, but has no TiVo unit on the truck as he insists the order is for a "standard HD DVR".

Call DTV and after much go around, they agree that the original order was for a TiVo, so they place a "new" order, and waive the installation fees. The rep assures me that the order is clearly for a TiVo unit, and that is repeated when I get put through for order verification.

Yesterday morning installer calls me to say he is on his way to my house. I ask if he has a TiVo unit ... and he says no, the order is for a DTV DVR.

He offers to call his supervisor and get it worked out. Several hours later another installer calls and says he is on his way ... but of course when I ask, he doesn't have a TiVo unit. At least this guy was able to go to his office and get a unit, and installed it yesterday afternoon.

Sure sounds like an internal issue at DirecTV 's ordering system.


----------



## supercomando (Feb 10, 2004)

I have the same problem. Ordered an THR22 and so far they have sent me two HR24s. Now just called again and the service rep says they are aware of the problem. We will see. If if ever gets here at least they gave me it for free.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

supercomando said:


> I have the same problem. Ordered an THR22 and so far they have sent me two HR24s. Now just called again and the service rep says they are aware of the problem. We will see. If if ever gets here at least they gave me it for free.


I had two hr24s delivered and two where the guys did not have them on the truck so i told them not to bother. The fifth time was the charm.


----------



## naculum (Mar 20, 2012)

My experience with trying to get the TiVo receiver has been awful. When I first placed my order, I called DirecTV to tell them that my e-mail receipt had the wrong box listed. They assured me that I would be receiving a TiVo box. The tech showed up, and had the wrong DVR. I called DirectTV. They "escalated" the problem and stated that they had placed a fix in the system that makes the TiVo order go through correctly, and that I'd have TiVo by the next day. I just received a call from the tech, and he states that the box on his truck is not the TiVo. I have asked him not to bother to come out. I called DirecTV again. They want to cancel and replace my order for a third time, and have me miss another day of work so that they can get the right box out. I asked them if they could simply call the tech office and see if they can't just put the right box on the truck. Their answer was that "it's not that simple." I'm dooooone with this. Complete morons.


----------



## dubphotek (Mar 20, 2012)

Same issue here. DirecTV service reps are very nice and very apologetic, but I'm waiting for my third receiver and I have a feeling it's yet another HR-24 (DirecTV default model). And for all this time I'm wasting, they are only reimbursing me with 3 months' free of premium channels. At least they are letting me do a self-install, but that also means I have to return the wrong receivers myself. Not a happy DirecTV customer at the moment.


----------



## mrwizzstl (Oct 29, 2007)

New customer at a new house ( well my wife is the new customer) ordered a THR-22 online and 3 install appointments later I still ended up with a HD DVR. I gave up and let them install it just to get TV at the new house, and supposedly they will be here on Thurs to swap out my DVR for the TIVO, or let me add it as another box on the account LOL. 

This can't be an ordering glitch. This seems like directv trying super hard not to give me a tivo. I haven't hung on to my series 2 hooked up to sat for this long to switch. 
On the notes section to the installer I wrote Do not show up with out a HD TIVO and then added my cell number and told them to call that number before they came. He called it so he had to read the notes but didnt even tell me that he didnt have it till he got to my house the first day. 

Any other suggestions for getting one. I ordered it online and still they screwed it up. All of the replacements were put in over the phone. How hard can it be. I called to cancel my normal tivo service since i cant use it with this stupid HD Box and the Tivo rep told me to call back if Directv screws it up again and let them 3-way and try to reslove this. Somehow I doubt it will help as the orders are right its the work order that is messed up.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I ordered a THR22 online and it showed up, as requested, the next day by FedEx.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Nearly a month later and this is still going on? Seems worthy of a followup on Dave Zatz's "DirecTV Sabotaging TiVo" Blog entry.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Seems like a lot of trouble to get a DVR with TiVo software from 2007 on it.


----------



## supercomando (Feb 10, 2004)

After the third try I received the THR22 yesterday. So whoever I talked to at Directv must of known about the problem, it also came in the new white TiVo box so if you see an plain brown box at your front door its probably the wrong one.


----------



## mrwizzstl (Oct 29, 2007)

The wife just called and told me they showed up to install a second HD DVR today, ummm the install was supposed to bethursday. Again the installer tried to convince her how great the dvr is and to just try it. She has been trying it and hates it more than I do. Off to call them again, possibly the last time I will ever have to deal with them, but I really really do hate our cable co so maybe Ill just keep trying. Once it gets installed I will probbally have a lot less hassle than if I were with the cable co, so here I go


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Update
I ordered a HD TiVo online and setup intallation of a new dish over the phone.
Install was a nightmare. 
This is the first time I didnt self install since I got DTV 13 years ago. They did show up with an HD TiVo, got it working and left. 
I knew within 3 days that it had a bad hard drive and would need to be replaced. Called customer service, told them what I had done to troubleshoot(thank you TIVO Community forums) and was informed that they would send out (via FedEx) a refurbished replacement. They appologized for the poor install but didnt offer any compensation but did see in my account notes that I had always done my own install and had never had an issue. I waited expecting a non-TiVo DVR and would have to get on the merry go round that I read about here.
A brand new HD TiVo showed up yesterday.

Austin,TX
2-R10 TiVo's
1- samsung4040 TiVo
1-standard reciever from 1999
1- HD TiVo


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

scamp said:


> was told that they are just switching orders because "Most people don't know the difference and we are running low on the Tivo's so we just sent him with a regular DVR.


If they are admitting to willfully substituting a different product, then that is fraud. They are essentially trying to counterfeit a Tivo, hoping you won't notice the difference. They charge an extra $5 per month for the Tivo and the customer must specify they want the Tivo rather than just a DVR.


----------



## scamp (Jun 27, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> If they are admitting to willfully substituting a different product, then that is fraud. They are essentially trying to counterfeit a Tivo, hoping you won't notice the difference. They charge an extra $5 per month for the Tivo and the customer must specify they want the Tivo rather than just a DVR.


I don't think they would have billed you the 5 dollar tivo fee. I think they would just rather no one buy a tivo.


----------

